

Bang With Friends rebrands as ‘Down’ - bonemachine
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/25/bang-with-friends-down/

======
bonemachine
Whatever the name, it may or may not get you laid, but if you're in NYC
tonight you can find out about some of interesting graph theory allegedly
behind it:

    
    
      http://www.meetup.com/nygraph/events/146849412/

